# Weathering/aging burlap



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

When I make primitives..I soak the clothes in coffee, wring them out and dry them..dont rinse, then there is always the bury them trick..but ya have to leave them under the dirt for months.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Also tea stains it well.

take a look at this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/102749-compost-clothing-2.html


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Do like the guys in the military do with their ghillie suits. Take it out and run in through the gravel, dirt, mud and just thrash it. Hang it up like a carpet and beat on it for a while.


----------

